# Aéroport et ordinateur font-ils bon ménage



## cedricX (1 Juin 2005)

Salut,

Je vais devoir prendre l'avion avec mon iBook. Est-ce qu'il y a des précautions particulières à prendre pour passer les portiques de sécurité ou autres?

Il n'y a pas de risques de perdre ses données quand on passe les détecteurs de métaux ou je ne sais pas quoi d'autre?

La question est peut-être bête mais bon ça me tracasse...

Merci.


----------



## MacMadam (1 Juin 2005)

Nombreux sont les voyageurs qui emportent leur ordinateur portable en avion. Je ne connais personne dans mon entourage qui ait eu des problèmes. Ton iBook ne passera pas au détecteur de métaux, mais plutôt aux rayons X avec ton bagage à main.  La batterie de ton laptop devra par contre être chargée, de telle sorte à ce qu'on puisse l'allumer en cas de contrôle.

Source : *Aéroports de Paris*


----------



## tungchao (1 Juin 2005)

Je confirme ce que dit MacMadame, le portable passe le sacn au rayon X sans problème.
Par contre, il vaut meiux que la batterie soit chargé pour un controle manuel de la machine.


----------



## petitfuzzle (1 Juin 2005)

je passe mon temps avec mon powerbook dans l'avion, pas de problème. La sécurité demande souvent aux USA de le démarrer, mais ce n'est pas bien grave>.


----------



## tremendus (1 Juin 2005)

Salut,
moi aussi aucun soucis à l'aéroport avec mon ibook
il n'y a aucun danger et c'est bien sympa de pouvoir pianotter dans l'avion
ou on s'ennuie rapidement après le décollage...

Question pour petitfuzzle :
pourquoi ils te demandent de le démarrer ?
je veux dire dans quel but ?


----------



## iota (1 Juin 2005)

Salut.



			
				tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Question pour petitfuzzle :
> pourquoi ils te demandent de le démarrer ?
> je veux dire dans quel but ?


Je présume que c'est pour vérifier que ce n'est pas une bombe cachée dans un ordinateur.

@+
iota


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> 
> Je présume que c'est pour vérifier que ce n'est pas une bombe cachée dans un ordinateur.
> ...



Et ils regardent les données contenus sur le dur ou juste s'il s'allume?

A.


----------



## cedricX (1 Juin 2005)

Merci à vous tous pour vos témoignages. Me voilà rassuré, mon iBook ne risque donc rien


----------



## Yip (1 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et ils regardent les données contenus sur le dur ou juste s'il s'allume?
> 
> A.





Juste s'il s'allume.


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

le problème du passage au rayons X est surtout que l'on connais mal les effets de ces derniers sur l'électronique, enfin mon alu 12" y est passer quelque fois et fonctionne toujours parfaitement


----------



## doojay (2 Juin 2005)

Idem les miens ont du y passer une bonne centaine de fois et aucun problème jusqu'à maintenant


----------



## dvd (2 Juin 2005)

j'ai voulu utliser mon ibook dans un avion mais il voulait meme pas s'allumer... et pourtan la batterie était chargée..


----------



## doojay (2 Juin 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> j'ai voulu utliser mon ibook dans un avion mais il voulait meme pas s'allumer... et pourtan la batterie était chargée..


aucun rapport avec les rayons X et aucun rapport avec l'avion non plus! C'est comme si un Ipod ne pouvait s'allumer.


----------



## dvd (2 Juin 2005)

ou effectivment ca n'a aucun rapport avec les rayons x. simplement je me demande si je suis maudit pour que ca n'arrive qu'à moi.; (j'en avais deja parlé dans un sujet par ailleurs..) 

si ca a un rapport avec l'avion car je n'ai pas pu l'utiliser pendant mon voyage (je ne veux pas dire par la que l'avion est responsable de ce qui est arrivé à mon ibook.. quoique..) 
le plus important c'est qu'apres regagné la terre ferme, il marchait corrctement...


----------



## Apca (9 Juin 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> ou effectivment ca n'a aucun rapport avec les rayons x. simplement je me demande si je suis maudit pour que ca n'arrive qu'à moi.; (j'en avais deja parlé dans un sujet par ailleurs..)
> 
> si ca a un rapport avec l'avion car je n'ai pas pu l'utiliser pendant mon voyage (je ne veux pas dire par la que l'avion est responsable de ce qui est arrivé à mon ibook.. quoique..)
> le plus important c'est qu'apres regagné la terre ferme, il marchait corrctement...



Ton portable avait peut-être le vertige ?  :mouais:


----------



## doojay (10 Juin 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ton portable avait peut-être le vertige ?  :mouais:


----------

